# New to Bow Hunting, please help



## mkatzman (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I have decided to pick up bow hunting. I've never hunted or used a professional bow before. Can you please advise me on what bow and gear I should buy. I'm willing to spend an extra dollar if I only have to buy something once. And also any suggestions on the gear I have to buy. I was looking into PSE Bow Madness, what do you think


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

You need to start by going to your local archery pro shop. Being new to archery you need to be pointed in the right direction with a hands on approach. Good luck! Oh and don't get caught up in the latest and greatest big money stuff. There are allot of great bows out there for much less. Look on the used rack or once you know what you want go to the archery talk classifieds on the web. You can get into a real nice setup for 300-500 bucks.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I agree,you need to find a bow shop. One with a range and will let try out a few bows is best. Get a bow that fits you well and feels good in your hands. The only way to do this is at a bow shop. You don't give your age, if you are young, you may want to look at Parker. They have bows that you can swap out the limbs as your skill increases.

http://parkerbows.com/pb/2007/growup.html

huntin1


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hopefully you have a friend who can get you started, I would stay away from sales people until I had some understanding of what I wanted. A good sales person will sell you stuff you never heard of. :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely need a good buddy who knows the game.

I have heard great things about the bow madness. I actually plan on checking it out myself this offseason. Good thing my Bowtech is shooting great after the new string!

But yea, bowhunting is way to much to teach yourself man. A good friends hands on approach can't be beat.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate to say it but the fact is you waited to long to get into bow hunting.At least for this season anyway.Learning to shoot a bow well takes time and plenty of practice.Granted compounds have made things much easier but it's not as easy as learning to shoot with a gun.That said get started now and you"ll be in great shape for next year.Sorry but that's how I see it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Is there an archey club or range near you? If so I would try to hook up someone there. While they may have preferences they have no sales agenda.


----------

